# ASHRAE Fundamentals?



## cww4433 (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm planning on taking the Thermal and Fluids afternoon test. Has anybody taken this test and found the ASHRAE fundamentals book a valuable reference? How about for use in the morning portion.


----------



## JoeysVee (Mar 11, 2009)

I took all 4 ASHRAE books with me to the exam and didn't use any of them once. My experience was that everything I needed was in the MERM. Unless you take the HVAC depth, I don't think it's worth the time of learning where everything is and flipping through it during the exam. I didn't have time to flip through many books. I didn't pass the first time so when I retake it in October I'm sure I will bring them again but will most likely not use them at all....but they will be there just in case I both need them and have the time to flip through them.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 11, 2009)

cww4433 said:


> I'm planning on taking the Thermal and Fluids afternoon test. Has anybody taken this test and found the ASHRAE fundamentals book a valuable reference? How about for use in the morning portion.


ABSOLUTELY take the ASHRAE Fundamentals book, if not all 4 ASHRAE books to the PE exam. I recommend this for ANY depth. The morning exam is likely to have questions where you WILL have to look up a value in a table on found in an ASHRAE book. Trust me, I took the exam 3 times before passing!! LOL

Example: A question asked where you need to look up a value for ammonia, or R-22 or something random NOT FOUND IN THE MERM. This is not just an HVAC depth kind of question. You very well may see this type of question on the morning portion.

It doesn't hurt to take in more references. Just don't waste time flipping through your references. Know them well and tab them so you know where to look.


----------



## HVACstevie (Mar 12, 2009)

cww4433 said:


> I'm planning on taking the Thermal and Fluids afternoon test. Has anybody taken this test and found the ASHRAE fundamentals book a valuable reference? How about for use in the morning portion.



I took the HVAC depth and I only used the ASHREA books two or three times. Even though that seems low I suggest bring them if you have them. I couldn't hurt....well, maybe your back.


----------



## Sschell (Mar 30, 2009)

I did MD and ASHRAE was of no use.


----------

